# MTK6577 phones?



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## don728871 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well depends who makes it ...xiaomi is great got the mi-1 going to get the two ... look at fastcardtech.com for xiaomi mi-2

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hyperqwest (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the Haipai x710d MTK6577, And so far i love it, Rooted with a custom rom, Super fast and lots of features 2gb of usable space, With the custom rom it fixes the SD card problem so you are able to save all your data and app on it now. very speedy, great screen color yeah its not a super amoled or anything but it looks great to me, It depends on opinion about the screen resolution and the way it looks. Games play great. Battery life is awesome. Camera is awesome. ICS 4.0.9, For me and this is my first second Chinese phone, And so far i love it. recommend to anyone.

Chris


----------



## _guzzler_ (Aug 22, 2012)

hyperqwest said:


> I have the Haipai x710d MTK6577, And so far i love it, Rooted with a custom rom, Super fast and lots of features 2gb of usable space, With the custom rom it fixes the SD card problem so you are able to save all your data and app on it now. very speedy, great screen color yeah its not a super amoled or anything but it looks great to me, It depends on opinion about the screen resolution and the way it looks. Games play great. Battery life is awesome. Camera is awesome. ICS 4.0.9, For me and this is my first second Chinese phone, And so far i love it. recommend to anyone.
> 
> Chris

Click to collapse



I am interested in knowing the basics:
How is the phone signal, volume and clarity?
How is the GPS lock?  Is it fast enough (under 10 seconds)?  Is it usable for google navigation?
How is the camera?  Fast enough with good pictures?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been looking at the HaiPai however the low screen resolution is a bit unfortunate.

Was wondering if you had run Antutu on it at all?


----------



## inugeisha (Aug 22, 2012)

tr1p1ea said:


> I have been looking at the HaiPai however the low screen resolution is a bit unfortunate.
> 
> Was wondering if you had run Antutu on it at all?

Click to collapse



we need an a chinese phone section.
Just got my Amoi n820, trying to figure out how to root it.
Anyway Antutu score is about 5400+ ? its actually a pretty decent performer


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

It appears that there is an S3 knock-off that has a 1GB RAM and a 1280x720 screen which is pretty decent.

I have also found a "Hero H9500+" which is essentially a Zopo ZP900 but with only 512MB RAM and a 5.0MP camera (8.0MP would be better but ahh well).

Still for less than $200 it has a 5.3" QHD 960x540 screen. Havent been able to find any video demonstrations of it however.

It would be awesome to have a 5"+ phone with 1GB RAM and a 1280x720 screen. I think we will see them soonish.

I understand that MediaTek are bringing out a quad-core (i think its MTK6585?) later this year which should see quad-core china phones boom. The GPU is supposed to be the SGX544 which is used in TI OMAP 4 amongst other things.


----------



## kasimxp (Aug 29, 2012)

*135.0 etyPe*



hyperqwest said:


> I have the Haipai x710d MTK6577, And so far i love it, Rooted with a custom rom, Super fast and lots of features 2gb of usable space, With the custom rom it fixes the SD card problem so you are able to save all your data and app on it now. very speedy, great screen color yeah its not a super amoled or anything but it looks great to me, It depends on opinion about the screen resolution and the way it looks. Games play great. Battery life is awesome. Camera is awesome. ICS 4.0.9, For me and this is my first second Chinese phone, And so far i love it. recommend to anyone.
> 
> Chris

Click to collapse



Hi,

How to root this phone? 

Thx


----------



## firstdvr (Aug 29, 2012)

kasimxp said:


> Hi,
> 
> How to root this phone?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



You  can root it using TSsparky


----------



## shri080 (Aug 30, 2012)

Can some one please tell me which is the better processor b/w MTK6575 and MTK6577? Thanks.


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 31, 2012)

MTK6575 - single core
MTK6577 - dual core

The MTK6577 is better.


----------



## xenoxc (Aug 31, 2012)

tr1p1ea said:


> It appears that there is an S3 knock-off that has a 1GB RAM and a 1280x720 screen which is pretty decent.
> 
> I have also found a "Hero H9500+" which is essentially a Zopo ZP900 but with only 512MB RAM and a 5.0MP camera (8.0MP would be better but ahh well).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how can i root this Hero H9500+?


----------



## exynos (Sep 2, 2012)

Try getting the HDC Galaxy S3 Original, Plus, or Pro. They are almost perfect Samsung Galaxy S3 copies and I believe they have a 1.2ghz dual core processor in there and an 8 megapixel camera. I just don't know if there is a way to root it or install custom ROMs on it.


----------



## shri080 (Sep 2, 2012)

tr1p1ea said:


> MTK6575 - single core
> MTK6577 - dual core
> 
> The MTK6577 is better.

Click to collapse



Oh I just bought a phone from a chinies seller on ebay
Which said it's a dual core. But it has mtk 6575. It's N9880
With a 6 inch screen, 2gb Rom n 512 mb ram. Any body has that phone here? Looks realy nice in the videos. Should be getting it in a week or 2. Will do a review once I get it. here Is the lInk .... now I cant see dual core  wrItten any where In the description, strange...... item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=320959704275&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## txtmikhail (Sep 3, 2012)

shri080 said:


> Oh I just bought a phone from a chinies seller on ebay
> Which said it's a dual core. But it has mtk 6575. It's N9880
> With a 6 inch screen, 2gb Rom n 512 mb ram. Any body has that phone here? Looks realy nice in the videos. Should be getting it in a week or 2. Will do a review once I get it. here Is the lInk .... now I cant see dual core  wrItten any where In the description, strange...... item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=320959704275&cmd=VIDESC

Click to collapse



Please do the review cuz i was looking at this same phone..


----------



## Jequan (Sep 3, 2012)

exynos said:


> Try getting the HDC Galaxy S3 Original, Plus, or Pro. They are almost perfect Samsung Galaxy S3 copies and I believe they have a 1.2ghz dual core processor in there and an 8 megapixel camera. I just don't know if there is a way to root it or install custom ROMs on it.

Click to collapse



Be very careful. Many shops advertise 1,2 Ghz but they do send you a 1.0 Ghz phone. Afaik there is no 1.2 Ghz variant around.

I own one of the "1.2ghz" MTK 6577 and the fact that they have a sticker with "quadcore CPU" on it should tell you something about how the chinese advertise their products. 
That being said i knew that i am buying a 1.0 GHZ dualcore phone and i am very happy with it. It's really fast and powerful enough to do some gaming if one likes to.
It's the Tinji I9300 S3 clone 4,7 inch. It's getting sold under all sorts of names aparrently.


----------



## R1ptide (Sep 3, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Be very careful. Many shops advertise 1,2 Ghz but they do send you a 1.0 Ghz phone. Afaik there is no 1.2 Ghz variant around.
> 
> I own one of the "1.2ghz" MTK 6577 and the fact that they have a sticker with "quadcore CPU" on it should tell you something about how the chinese advertise their products.
> That being said i knew that i am buying a 1.0 GHZ dualcore phone and i am very happy with it. It's really fast and powerful enough to do some gaming if one likes to.
> It's the Tinji I9300 S3 clone 4,7 inch. It's getting sold under all sorts of names aparrently.

Click to collapse



Out of curiosity what's android like on it? A TW knockoff or AOSP? How was rooting etc?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jequan (Sep 3, 2012)

R1ptide said:


> Out of curiosity what's android like on it? A TW knockoff or AOSP? How was rooting etc?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry it's my first android phone. Switching over from an iphone 4.
I don't know TW or AOSP.
Rooting went with a nice script and very easy (thanks to a nice thread on here).


----------



## R1ptide (Sep 3, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Sorry it's my first android phone. Switching over from an iphone 4.
> I don't know TW or AOSP.
> Rooting went with a nice script and very easy (thanks to a nice thread on here).

Click to collapse



Could you post some screenshots of the home screen and app drawer?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exynos (Sep 4, 2012)

TW is TouchWiz (from Samsung Galaxy phones, look a screenshot of the home screen up on Google.) and AOSP is Android Open Source Project, and the design of that is found on the Galaxy Nexus (stock Android, no changes made to any icons.)


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## Jequan (Sep 4, 2012)

Gotta check on the second but its definatly not the horrible TW because my gf owns a galaxy s2 and this one is nothing like TW (its much better). 

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium


----------



## rajalm29 (Sep 5, 2012)

except for XIOMI and Meizu i wont spend money on any other chinese Shiat. waste of money.


----------



## Jequan (Sep 5, 2012)

Tanks for your contribution. Please post again. 

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium


----------



## arial.black (Sep 8, 2012)

is there any review about the processor power?
are the MTK6577 power could be par with novathor U8500??

looking at the phones price powered with the MTK6577 is really value for money.
I really interested with them, such as jiayu g3.


----------



## tennyleaz (Sep 9, 2012)

I have the zte V970, mtk6577 with 1GB ram, 4.3inch qHD screen.

The phone is really good, and has a few custom roms.


Sent from my ZTE V970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trueno2k (Sep 9, 2012)

tennyleaz said:


> I have the zte V970, mtk6577 with 1GB ram, 4.3inch qHD screen.
> 
> The phone is really good, and has a few custom roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, may I ask where you are from?... Where did you purchase the device from?... Did you have to pay import tax if you are not from China?... If you did pay import tax, how did you sort that out with customs department?... And finally did they contact you that you have a package that needed tax paying for before you can have the device?... 

I'm from the UK and I've never imported anything before ( just stuck with UK products ) and I just wanted tto know how I go about importing something from China, and to see if import tax is avoidable but not really an issue if it can not be avoided,, if however its not avoidable then how does it all work with the importing process and the import customs?...

Much appreciation for any help, advice, and replies... 

2pence done... 

- Sent from my CFX Skate via tapatalk...


----------



## tennyleaz (Sep 10, 2012)

I live in Taiwan currently, and inporting from China does have tax.
But Taiwan customs doesn't check every individual perspnal package, big commercial package have higher chance to recieve tax.
Anyway, i didnt recieve any tax.

I got this phone from Taobao, it's somewhat risky if we aren't Chinese. Maybe you can find someone selling V970 on ebay Hongkong or somewhere else.

Sent from my ZTE V970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rajevic (Sep 10, 2012)

I plant to by someone of this MTK6577


----------



## vinski2008 (Sep 11, 2012)

shri080 said:


> Oh I just bought a phone from a chinies seller on ebay
> Which said it's a dual core. But it has mtk 6575. It's N9880
> With a 6 inch screen, 2gb Rom n 512 mb ram. Any body has that phone here? Looks realy nice in the videos. Should be getting it in a week or 2. Will do a review once I get it. here Is the lInk .... now I cant see dual core  wrItten any where In the description, strange...... item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=320959704275&cmd=VIDESC

Click to collapse



I have one of these.. its not dual its using the 6575 single core.. unlike the ones before it you can adjust the clocks on the processor


----------



## Menchelke (Sep 11, 2012)

I found this thread simply because I was trying to find out how the mtk6577 performed comparatively to other popular ARM chips.

My brother and I got on the subject of counterfeit Chinese phones etc.

Anyways, my real question is:

What is a legitimate website to buy China phones from?

I thought I had found some, one was chinaecart. com, but it is closed now and I started reading about how it is a scam site. Another site I have that I am not sure if it is legitimate or not is android-sale. com

So baring in mind that I have read bad stuff about both the sites and the one is closed now, what would be a legitimate site to buy one of these phones?

Thanks.


----------



## amirx19 (Sep 11, 2012)

*try this site*

dx.com
deal extreme


----------



## Scooterch (Sep 11, 2012)

*Mainstream retails*



Menchelke said:


> What is a legitimate website to buy China phones from?
> what would be a legitimate site to buy one of these phones?

Click to collapse



I bought a 'Nexus 2' MTK6575 in Little India, Singapore last month as a gift. Then looked it up online and bought a MTK6577 'Android Note' last week through Amazon.co.uk from vendor Draco Technology. It was delivered in just over a week and is as described on the website. Very happy.

These phones have entered the mainstream.


----------



## raytupang (Sep 11, 2012)

Got interested for some mtk6577 variant.
Can some of you give me view for these points:
1. How is the dual core? are they running simultaneously or one run if there is high load?
2. Is 512 RAM enough for daily usage (emails, sms, call, internet, music, some games)?
3. Any regrets buying the phone? 
Thx before


----------



## Zedd247 (Sep 11, 2012)

Get the yiayu g3 its awesome 140 eur 1 gb ram 4,5 inch gorrila glass 1024x720 screen 1.2 ghz processor

Verstuurd van mijn GT-S6500D met Tapatalk


----------



## amirx19 (Sep 12, 2012)

*but the g3*



Zedd247 said:


> Get the yiayu g3 its awesome 140 eur 1 gb ram 4,5 inch gorrila glass 1024x720 screen 1.2 ghz processor
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-S6500D met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is not available yet. i am waiting two month for this phone.


----------



## suoko (Sep 12, 2012)

inugeisha said:


> we need an a chinese phone section.
> Just got my Amoi n820, trying to figure out how to root it.
> Anyway Antutu score is about 5400+ ? its actually a pretty decent performer

Click to collapse



I agree about phone section. 
6575 is great (I had a zp100 until last month) and you can find it starting from 79$ on fastcardtech
Dual sim is also great (i missed it a lot during a recent journey abroad where a local sim for internet was necessary to avoid unnecessary expensive data roaming) and 6577 is rocking all over.
Quad core 6588 is coming in a few weeks/months.
Camera is probably the only issue considering you can find Omnia W devices (which is better if compared) for the same price range of 100-200 €


----------



## tclaw (Sep 13, 2012)

*phones*

The knockoff iphones running android have decents specs. the goophone


----------



## eXpressionist (Sep 13, 2012)

MTK still has some flaws in cause of it's low price. For example, radiochip working not so good. But 6575 is a decent chip, pretty fast and devices on it's based really worth price.


----------



## system.img (Sep 15, 2012)

You can try the Goophone I5.
Tegra 3 Quad core, 1Gb ram, 8 megapixel camera....


----------



## v-stromer (Sep 16, 2012)

Menchelke said:


> I found this thread simply because I was trying to find out how the mtk6577 performed comparatively to other popular ARM chips.
> 
> My brother and I got on the subject of counterfeit Chinese phones etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi I got a phone from this site a couple of months ago it all went smoothly and I got the phone in about 15 days posted from china to the UK not bad. http://android-sale.com/ 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## swapnil0545 (Sep 16, 2012)

looks good,
But I doubt the build quality.


----------



## shri080 (Sep 17, 2012)

I thik its very safe to buy from Ebay.com as you have the paypal and also ebay buyer protection. I bought this 6inch (white color) from this seller. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320977989760   I live in India and Hhd a very smooth experience. The phone is really good in terms of build quality. But the only thing i dint like about this phone is the viewing angle off the screen, But other than that its an excellent phone. Let me know if any one wants a detailed review on this.


----------



## siggey (Sep 17, 2012)

and what about warranty?

phone: sgs2 GT-I9100 
kernel : dorimanx 5.79beta
main rom: rr 2.7
second rom: cm 9.1
baseband: I9100XXLQ6


----------



## lylcl (Sep 18, 2012)

I was looking for a cheap smartphone with ICS (or better) running on it. I found a chinese shop, who was shipping such a phone from germany without taxes to me in only 2 days. :good:
I own both types of the MTK CPUs in 2 phones. 1x Neobox Tuna (already stock-rooted !!!  ) with MediaTek6575 and 1x a 9300 Galaxy Clone with the MTK 6577 inside. I must say: the 9300 Clone is not really much faster than the Neobox phone. They are both incredible fast! An iPhone 4GS or an SE Arc S feels slow and like glue against the MTK-Phones. I don't know why, becase the most of the China-phones only have around 500MB of RAM and only these 1GHz CPUs... but i thing it's the realy pure Android ICS, that makes thes phones so fast in comparison to other Android phones with bettet specs but their ****in user interfaces over it.


----------



## damian5000 (Sep 21, 2012)

Seems thers is to be a lot of good info on these phones at Gizbeat and Gizchina. They mention the JiaYu G3, which i think it looks really good. 1280*720 and IPS LCD.... there is also some word about the quad-core mtk... 6588..? Coming within the next few months...Looks great...New GPU as well,,,I think 2x the power of the 531.


----------



## xdial (Sep 22, 2012)

i9300 Plus S3 4.8inch Capacitive Screen 1Ghz MTK6575 Android 4.0 3G GPS WIFI 8.0 Pixel Camera Phone 
this model rom have


----------



## ducehlmg (Sep 23, 2012)

hey is there a good phone from China that I could use on sprint??

im completely new to phones from china and they intrigued me, especially those 6" screens but most are gsm/wcdma 

any recommendations?


----------



## fab0123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I just received my I9220 with mtk6577 and I am now looking to have the backup files.


This is my phone:
http://wangzhongrui.en.alibaba.com/p...amera_GPS.html

The specs mentioned on the pictures at the end of the web page (link above) reflect what I get when benchmarking my phone.

Brand: ALPS
Model:i9220
hardware mt6577
Android 4.0.4
Display: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.5
Board:E1909c_V77_XG_5647_20120827
CPU model: Dual core ARMV7 (VFPv3,NEON)
ID: IMM76D
3.0.13 SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 27,18:40:00 CST 2012
GPU vendor: Imagination technologies


Can you help me to find the recovery files/rom?

Thanks for your help


----------



## senlakshman (Sep 27, 2012)

*Android-sale.com is legitimate site*



Menchelke said:


> I found this thread simply because I was trying to find out how the mtk6577 performed comparatively to other popular ARM chips.
> 
> My brother and I got on the subject of counterfeit Chinese phones etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I recently bought zopo zp900 from android-sale.com ( i am from India)


----------



## shri080 (Sep 27, 2012)

senlakshman said:


> I recently bought zopo zp900 from android-sale.com ( i am from India)

Click to collapse



Which part of india r u from? I really wanted to see this phone n copmare it to my S3. even i bought N9880 from ebay.com. I live in bangalore. And is the network working for you? Because i am not able to make any calls from my china phone and it says only emergency calls. May be i have to get the proper IMEI number.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 28, 2012)

I made a site for a client who sell all kinds of clones.
Like the HDC/Star S3, HDC One X etc. They all have the same processor: MTK6577

I must say they are quite good, better then expected. The S3 for instance is an bit heavier then the original, but for the price it;s not bad at all!


----------



## aloysxda (Sep 28, 2012)

*App makes no Widget*

For one week I'm using this phone. Must say, better than expected. Especially calling with dual sim. This works great. 
There are some things I can''t get:
When I restart the phone, some apps don not start automatic. Like battery indicator, eweather. 
When I install a new app from the play store, the app works fine, but there's no widget on the widget list. 
Is someone here who can tell me how to fix this ?


----------



## keijames (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried both MTK 6575 & 6577, WHICH IS NOTE / S3 CLONE 512 RAM and ZTE V970 AT MOBILE SHOP AT HONG KONG MONKOK.
pro:
both are good in speed, and running ICS.
large screen. 

con:
poor quality build / make, poor QC. ICS poorly port from google, bug, unstable, always need to reboot to resolve bug and hanging.

summary :
To use it as toys, giving it to kids to try and learn android will be good. It is also good for developer to play with, if you can get source code. means you can try to resolve all kind of faulty functions, keep you going, keep you busy etc, to get satisfaction out of resolving bug.

good luck.

James 

regards

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## quangminhr (Oct 7, 2012)

*i have a this mobile*

can you support me find rom of this mobile?


----------



## ankit_25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Be very careful. Many shops advertise 1,2 Ghz but they do send you a 1.0 Ghz phone. Afaik there is no 1.2 Ghz variant around.
> 
> I own one of the "1.2ghz" MTK 6577 and the fact that they have a sticker with "quadcore CPU" on it should tell you something about how the chinese advertise their products.
> That being said i knew that i am buying a 1.0 GHZ dualcore phone and i am very happy with it. It's really fast and powerful enough to do some gaming if one likes to.
> It's the Tinji I9300 S3 clone 4,7 inch. It's getting sold under all sorts of names aparrently.

Click to collapse



can u please help i have a 1.0 ghz dual sim S3 clone.... i want to change the imei because i am not able to use it on any network in india. ur help will be appreciated.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




shri080 said:


> Which part of india r u from? I really wanted to see this phone n copmare it to my S3. even i bought N9880 from ebay.com. I live in bangalore. And is the network working for you? Because i am not able to make any calls from my china phone and it says only emergency calls. May be i have to get the proper IMEI number.

Click to collapse



hi i got my s3 clon from android sales com and even i dont know how to get the imei no. changed... i live in delhi, if u got it please share. thanks


----------



## shri080 (Oct 8, 2012)

ankit_25 said:


> can u please help i have a 1.0 ghz dual sim S3 clone.... i want to change the imei because i am not able to use it on any network in india. ur help will be appreciated.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ankit I successfully changed my imei n now both the sims are working. I ll pm you my number n you can call me for the help.


----------



## MSprecher (Oct 10, 2012)

I could recommend the Huawei U8836D, also called Huawei G500 Pro, or Huawei Shine. It consists of quality components like a very good gorilla glas display and a decent StockROM which has been modified by Bruno Martins to a very good customROM.
I bought the phone at Etotalk.

Matthias


----------



## neroke (Oct 13, 2012)

*yiayu g3*



Zedd247 said:


> Get the yiayu g3 its awesome 140 eur 1 gb ram 4,5 inch gorrila glass 1024x720 screen 1.2 ghz processor
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-S6500D met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where did you buy this yiayu g3 ? I am interested.


----------



## bady1991 (Oct 14, 2012)

what about camera, and WiFi signal ?


----------



## UGPhilosopher (Oct 14, 2012)

we really should have a thread for all these chinese variants that are overflowing with potential. I plan on purchasing one and doing just that...


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Oct 15, 2012)

*Smart phone*

I must admit I have really gotten used to the 5.3inch screen the dual cameras and the low price. I am a huge gamer and this phone has no problems playing and the big screen makes it easy on the eyes. 

I look forward to the quad core but it's going to be a long time before I will even think it would be nessary. 

Despite false advertising I will buy again.


----------



## suoko (Oct 15, 2012)

Androidspecialforces said:


> .
> 
> Despite false advertising I will buy again.

Click to collapse



Where did you see or hear false advertising ?
Friends? Tv ads? The old tv news about "copycat chinese stuff found here and there" ?


----------



## Piqouskerberos (Oct 15, 2012)

firstdvr said:


> You  can root it using TSsparky

Click to collapse



Could u please tell me how to get TSsparky ? I can't find this on Google.


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Oct 15, 2012)

suoko said:


> Where did you see or hear false advertising ?
> Friends? Tv ads? The old tv news about "copycat chinese stuff found here and there" ?

Click to collapse



American websites selling Chinese phones.


----------



## tonysimonhere (Oct 17, 2012)

Has any one bought the "one x77" from aliexpress.com ?any reviews? how does it compare against one x++ ?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## newbornlife (Oct 18, 2012)

*CPU upgrade?*

I have a rather different question to everyone on the forum.
On the Mediatek's website for the mtk6577 

www  mediatek com /en/Products/product_content.php?sn=1074

it is said that 
"Pin-to-pin compatible with MT6575, allowing handset manufacturers to easily produce multiple tiers of devices leveraging a single PCBA hardware development effort."
Would that mean that if I take a phone with an MTK6575 cpu and put in place an mtk6577 cpu it would work normally, assuming the soldering was done properly? I know that not an easy hack to pull but if that is true, then these must be worlds first upgrade-able phones!


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to buy this phone: http://product.madeinchina.com/Newly-S3-MTK6577-i9300-Phone-1-4GHz-Cortex-A9-Dual_14004048.shtml
do you think it's scam? anybody ordered from this seller?

if anyone have anything to suggest I would like to hear


----------



## jago25_98 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fixing battery life. 

I've heard mixed reports on battery life. I know the Chinese lie regards mAH capacities. You can tell the real capacity by weighing it. 

Do any of the phones take commonly found batteries? Can I replace them with a proper Samsung one that I know will be genuine on it's mAH capacity? 

Is the poor battery life due to the Chinese software preinstalled? 
Or is it due to hardware?
Or is it the battery itself? 

If we put Cyanogenmod on there we fix the software stuff. If we can replace the battery we can rule out the battery too. 

Which of the MTK6577 clones are the best candidates for installing Cyanogenmod on to? I wouldn't buy something without Cyanogenmod support. The Chinese makers should donate to CM10 in exchange for support, that would boost sales.


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Hey!!!!*




Piqouskerberos said:


> Could u please tell me how to get TSsparky ? I can't find this on Google.

Click to collapse



i have this, go to mobileuncle.com, they have alot of stuff there its in chinaese. but u can translate it.


----------



## berkens (Oct 22, 2012)

tennyleaz said:


> I have the zte V970, mtk6577 with 1GB ram, 4.3inch qHD screen.
> 
> The phone is really good, and has a few custom roms.

Click to collapse



Hi tennyleaz,

What frequencies/bands does your V970 support?

Can I use it in Europe (Holland) with UMTS 2100MHz / HSPA ?

Can't find the details of the ZTE V970, but the chipset MK6577 should do the job?

Greetings, Ben...


----------



## hamsteyr (Oct 25, 2012)

jago25_98 said:


> Fixing battery life.
> 
> I've heard mixed reports on battery life. I know the Chinese lie regards mAH capacities. You can tell the real capacity by weighing it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem with doing that is that it costs extra money, and they're not too keen on spending more than they need to. Most of them are short sighted like that, and its a high dependency on the community to do something for it.

If you can, just get a phone which comes with MIUI or a variant of it installed, can't really go wrong with that.

As far as where I get my chinese goods from, I have two sites to recommend, which have quite a good selection and really good prices,

lightake
GeekBuying

I can vouch for these sites.

As far as Chinese phones go, I have a high interest in the JiaYu G3, if anyone is getting it and is willing to review it, do update this thread  If not, I may grab one for myself just to play around with. Looks like fun hah.


----------



## jago25_98 (Oct 25, 2012)

hamsteyr said:


> Problem with doing that is that it costs extra money, and they're not too keen on spending more than they need to. Most of them are short sighted like that, and its a high dependency on the community to do something for it.
> 
> If you can, just get a phone which comes with MIUI or a variant of it installed, can't really go wrong with that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll get one too, just to find out! 
Actually I think I might go for the Note sized one to use as a tablet and keep using my current phone. 

It's mad. If they put that it runs CyanogenMod they'd sell loads more. They could give Samsung and Apple a run for their money that way.


----------



## hamsteyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Lightake has the JiaYu G3 for 183, but it's out of stock at the moment, apparently it's pending some approval from the Chinese Telecom before release.

Though I already have a transformer prime and a HTC sensation, I'm really tempted to try out some China built tablets and phones, out of curiosity to test their performance and not to mention give in a bit of reviews for those who my be interested about the phone's performance, build and the likes 

I've always had a gripe with CM though, they seem to drain a lot more battery than my heavily customed base ROMs. I don't disagree though, but I think the major barrier is the stigma behind Chinese built phones.


----------



## flavien317 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all, you have a ROM for One X 6577 1g ram ?
thx


----------



## nakTT (Oct 26, 2012)

shri080 said:


> Can some one please tell me which is the better processor b/w MTK6575 and MTK6577? Thanks.

Click to collapse



The dual core version (MTK6577) is definitely better.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




inugeisha said:


> *we need an a chinese phone section.*
> Just got my Amoi n820, trying to figure out how to root it.
> Anyway Antutu score is about 5400+ ? its actually a pretty decent performer

Click to collapse



Agree with you. I really think we need one.


----------



## apad (Oct 31, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> Hi all, you have a ROM for One X 6577 1g ram ?
> thx

Click to collapse



I got the nandroid backup only. No custom rom so far


----------



## phoenix10 (Oct 31, 2012)

any reviews about this phones

Xiaomi Mi-2
Huawei Ascend D1
ZTE Era
Goophone i5

or any other cheap Quad-Core android ????


----------



## Ehtishams (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone been able to port a ROM from HTC/Samsung/Sony devices to MT6577 based phones?

This is my next target after making CWM recovery work on my MT6577 based phone which is working perfectly now.

But anyone know the technical differences/obstacles involved for ROM porting from those devices as they also have different bootloader and are single SIM usually..


----------



## martinsavvy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ehtishams said:


> Has anyone been able to port a ROM from HTC/Samsung/Sony devices to MT6577 based phones?
> 
> This is my next target after making CWM recovery work on my MT6577 based phone which is working perfectly now.
> 
> But anyone know the technical differences/obstacles involved for ROM porting from those devices as they also have different bootloader and are single SIM usually..

Click to collapse



I have been looking to port ROMs to my phone. it is very hard because in the base of the zip consists of a lot of media tek files that are needed to make the phone run but that are not needed for other roms. its not impossible but very hard. I will keep trying.


and for anyone curious, I bought an HDC Galaxy Note 2. Essentially what the company sends you is the Hero i9300(i think that's the correct name) but the phone is very fast because it runs a qHD resolution and has a dual core 1.0ghz processor. If you plan on getting a Samsung Galaxy s3 clone with an actual HD screen, it will be slower than a normal qHD screen running the same processor but i think qHD is very clear and great looking. I was considering doing a review but have had no motivation because people really know about these Chinese made phones, in my opinion they are a great deal.


----------



## bobo31 (Nov 14, 2012)

*HEY*



martinsavvy said:


> I have been looking to port ROMs to my phone. it is very hard because in the base of the zip consists of a lot of media tek files that are needed to make the phone run but that are not needed for other roms. its not impossible but very hard. I will keep trying.
> 
> 
> and for anyone curious, I bought an HDC Galaxy Note 2. Essentially what the company sends you is the Hero i9300(i think that's the correct name) but the phone is very fast because it runs a qHD resolution and has a dual core 1.0ghz processor. If you plan on getting a Samsung Galaxy s3 clone with an actual HD screen, it will be slower than a normal qHD screen running the same processor but i think qHD is very clear and great looking. I was considering doing a review but have had no motivation because people really know about these Chinese made phones, in my opinion they are a great deal.

Click to collapse



I should be getting my N9970 mtk6577 dual core. I have the original rom for this phone. I need to know if i can plug this into android kitchen and play with it. cause it needs a little tweeking. If anybody have any ideas feel free to send instructions!!!!


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## nikkoscy (Nov 14, 2012)

I am looking which is the more reliable mtk6577 phone to buy. I am between the HDC-Galaxy-i9300-S3-Plus and the Star-B92M-S3-4-7. Both have the mtk6577, the hdc have 4.7" screen with 854 480px, 512 ram,  and is record as the The world's fastest dual-core S3 phone with FCT Optimized Firmware version: Run scores TOP 5779.
The star B92M have screen 4,7 1280x720 HD Resolution (16:9), 1gb ram ddr3. From the specs is clear that the star have better specs. Do you have any reccomendations ? does  anybody bought the star to give us his opinion. Do you suggest any other phone with mtk6577 and 4,7 screen ?


----------



## raytupang (Nov 15, 2012)

My h9500 serves me very well this two month.
I have an sprint evo3d,but itching to try decent dual sim phone.
There the story started.
I want dual sim,with better specs than evo3d,bigger screen.
This h9500 really impressed me.
The advertised specs is true: dual core mtk6577,1gb ram,5.3" qhd screen,dual batteries,8mp rear cam with led.
Rooted+cwm+custom rom+tweaks from xda=win
Tho the price of used wellknown branded phone might slightly similar with this h9500,this still the best choice since my starting point is to find decent dual sim phone.
No regrets at all

Sent from my ZP900 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## jago25_98 (Nov 15, 2012)

Although I regret going for the Note sized 5" screen my X710D has blown me away and it's the only one I found with a dedexed custom rom.


----------



## haisir (Nov 23, 2012)

MTK i9300 is a nice chioce.
Antutu score is about 5200+
*MTK6577*


----------



## galets (Nov 23, 2012)

Anybody here knows if any of those phones will work on PagePlus?


----------



## galets (Nov 23, 2012)

Also: most of the phones specify 3G connectivity at WCDMA 850/2100MHz. That would not work with T-Mobile, would it? So, that's only AT&T then?


----------



## bobo31 (Nov 25, 2012)

i have n9970 and it works good on 3g att service.

Sent from my N9977 using xda app-developers app


----------



## troorl (Nov 27, 2012)

Are there any news about Android 4.1 update for MTK platform?


----------



## BigMango (Nov 28, 2012)

troorl said:


> Are there any news about Android 4.1 update for MTK platform?

Click to collapse



Yes, my Amoi N820 (mtk 6577) has been running JB (4.1.1) for one month already.

The Amoi N821 is also running 4.1.1.

Other phones are also starting to get updates and new ones are coming out.


----------



## jago25_98 (Nov 28, 2012)

BigMango said:


> Yes, my Amoi N820 (mtk 6577) has been running JB (4.1.1) for one month already.
> 
> The Amoi N821 is also running 4.1.1.
> 
> Other phones are also starting to get updates and new ones are coming out.

Click to collapse



A lot of Chinese phones have had the status screen edited to report that they are running JB when in fact it's ICS- at a time when Mediatek was being slow on releasing stuff for JB so we knew it had to be a lie. That may have changed now. That's the big drawback with MTK - no sourcecode, slow releases and next to no support once you have the phone in your hand.

I wonder what 
adb shell cat /system/build.prop | grep version
says? 

- not that this isn't easy to fake too - anyone know a sure way to tell?


----------



## elbabo (Nov 28, 2012)

BigMango said:


> Yes, my Amoi N820 (mtk 6577) has been running JB (4.1.1) for one month already.
> 
> The Amoi N821 is also running 4.1.1.
> 
> Other phones are also starting to get updates and new ones are coming out.

Click to collapse



have u Google Now on your Lockscreen?


----------



## BigMango (Nov 28, 2012)

jago25_98 said:


> A lot of Chinese phones have had the status screen edited to report that they are running JB when in fact it's ICS- at a time when Mediatek was being slow on releasing stuff for JB so we knew it had to be a lie. That may have changed now. That's the big drawback with MTK - no sourcecode, slow releases and next to no support once you have the phone in your hand.
> 
> I wonder what
> adb shell cat /system/build.prop | grep version
> ...

Click to collapse



I know very well the differences between ICS and JB. 

The phone was running 4.0.4 with kernel 3, now it's on 4.1.1 with kernel 3.4 after the update 1 months ago.

All the differences are there, not only status screen, but everything. Drop down menu with the new improved notifications, Google Now, preferences menu with all of the JB differences, JB butter smoothness, etc....

And since it's a manufacturer release it works a lot better than the buggy custom roms released here on xda (on my HTC desire HD the xda JB roms are still lacking features like SIM card contacts, etc...).

Furthermore, there already are several tweaked JB custom roms available for the Amoi, based on the manufacturer release. Working perfect too.

Unfortunately, nothing seems available here on xda, everything is on the official Amoi forum and  the mobileuncle, Angel, etc... forums).


----------



## myxal (Nov 29, 2012)

*Compass present?*

Does anyone with a MT6577 phone have a compass on their handset? Just got Lenovo A789 and the etotalk ROM reports no compass present.


----------



## Dancelad (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys, which one mtk6577 would you advice to buy now?

Max price is no more than $200.

Can you list any models that: MTK6577 with 1gb Ram, 1.3 MP front camera (or higher, I don't want to buy phone with front camera 0.3 because I have tablet with 0.3 front camera and quality isn't good at all), 5 or 8 mp rear camera.

What can you say about this phone: 2012 mobile MTK 6577 S720e 32G ROM 1GB RAM one SIM card 4.7" HD screen android 4.0.4 dual core 1.5GHz CPU 8MP 3G cellphone at aliexpress website? Any reviews? 

I would appreciate any information.

Thank you.


----------



## wslimk (Dec 7, 2012)

phoenix10 said:


> any reviews about this phones
> 
> Xiaomi Mi-2
> Huawei Ascend D1
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei Honor 2
Lenovo K860
ZTE  V985

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




Dancelad said:


> Guys, which one mtk6577 would you advice to buy now?
> 
> Max price is no more than $200.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could not buy one front camera real 1.3M  less than $200. but escalated one


----------



## BigMango (Dec 7, 2012)

wslimk said:


> Huawei Honor 2
> Lenovo K860
> ZTE  V985
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amoi n820 and n821 has real front 3M (yes 3M and not 0.3). Back is 8M.

The phone is about 190$ and already got the android 4.1.1 update.


----------



## dragonevo (Dec 7, 2012)

Do any other have problem with roaming,  on the chinese hdc 9300?

My Phone cant acces the Internet if i dont have roaming marked


----------



## Davyin04 (Dec 8, 2012)

*China Phones*



Menchelke said:


> I found this thread simply because I was trying to find out how the mtk6577 performed comparatively to other popular ARM chips.
> 
> My brother and I got on the subject of counterfeit Chinese phones etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just got a STAR N8000 running MTK6577 from Amazon. BuySKU & Drakotek seem reliable suppliers.


----------



## bracca (Dec 8, 2012)

so, how do you like it?

What provider?

Reliable?

HSPA(+) data connection ?


----------



## manii001 (Dec 9, 2012)

*ram unlock*

hi,
is there any way to unlock the ram because in a application it said that allowed ram 512mb total ram 1gb. and what is the custom rom that i can flash my phone with. i own a qmobile a8 tht has mtk6577 n powervr531. do help me out. i will be thankfull.


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## alanr74 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've had two of these phones now, one an i9300 and the other a i9377 and had limited success with either (both went back).

The phones themselves state JB, but I'm not so sure on that. Certainly don't have certain aspects of it but it could just be the butteryness that is in there (also tapping the version brings up ICS). They both arrived stating 1.2ghz, but both where 1.0ghz.

had no issues with this at that point but there was a problem with both phones in that the compass failed to work at all, along with the GPS (only wifi enabled location worked).

So all in all, the phones value for money up to the point of using any sort of GPS stuff (like navigation).


----------



## Fadox (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys what you think about the THL W5? 

Does it have any JB custom rom or something?

Thanks


----------



## xpaolo (Dec 22, 2012)

nikkoscy said:


> I am looking which is the more reliable mtk6577 phone to buy. I am between the HDC-Galaxy-i9300-S3-Plus and the Star-B92M-S3-4-7. Both have the mtk6577, the hdc have 4.7" screen with 854 480px, 512 ram,  and is record as the The world's fastest dual-core S3 phone with FCT Optimized Firmware version: Run scores TOP 5779.
> The star B92M have screen 4,7 1280x720 HD Resolution (16:9), 1gb ram ddr3. From the specs is clear that the star have better specs. Do you have any reccomendations ? does  anybody bought the star to give us his opinion. Do you suggest any other phone with mtk6577 and 4,7 screen ?

Click to collapse



I have an Huawei shine U8836D and i think this is the best phone i've bought ever
4.3" qHD 1GB ram front and rear camera good materials


----------



## quid246 (Dec 24, 2012)

How much of a performance hit do the 1280x720 screens take compared to the QHD screens?

I'm looking at several S3 clones, just as a toy/travel phone... while I know he 1280 screen would be crisp... just wondering how much juice it takes from the SoC.


----------



## asif09ansari (Dec 24, 2012)

shri080 said:


> Can some one please tell me which is the better processor b/w MTK6575 and MTK6577? Thanks.

Click to collapse



MTK6577 is better


----------



## pakistanish (Dec 24, 2012)

Does all mtk6577 phones install same custom firmwares? 

Sent from my A8


----------



## ronj75 (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been looking at these phones for a while and after the crap motorola has done im thinking after my contracts over i am going to get one and switch carriers.
The ones im looking at are the 
Haipai N7200 
ThL W7 
what im looking for is 
android 4.1, 5"screen or higher, 1280x720resolution, quad band <havent decided between carriers yet>, dual core, decent ram/microsd slot.
few options id love but prob out of my range are hdmi,quad core, 4g<is there chinese knockoffs that get 4g?>
oh. budget is about 250 but itll be about 6mo+ so the higher priced ones might be cheaper by then.


----------



## Kid_Ding (Dec 26, 2012)

quid246 said:


> How much of a performance hit do the 1280x720 screens take compared to the QHD screens?
> 
> I'm looking at several S3 clones, just as a toy/travel phone... while I know he 1280 screen would be crisp... just wondering how much juice it takes from the SoC.

Click to collapse



check this video out to see the comparison http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQXiX-P1kE

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




pakistanish said:


> Does all mtk6577 phones install same custom firmwares?
> 
> Sent from my A8

Click to collapse



No, there have been reports of devices being bricked from incorrect firmware flashes.


----------



## pmk159 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Will not boot now !!*

I got a Neobox Ceci for my son for his birthday yesterday and after him loading some apps it will not boot up now, all I get is the Android in the bottom right corner. I have tried looking for information but can not find much. I did get it into a factory test mode but can not see how to wipe the memory (factory reset).

Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Dec 30, 2012)

pmk159 said:


> I got a Neobox Ceci for my son for his birthday yesterday and after him loading some apps it will not boot up now, all I get is the Android in the bottom right corner. I have tried looking for information but can not find much. I did get it into a factory test mode but can not see how to wipe the memory (factory reset).
> 
> Any help would be welcome.

Click to collapse



This has happened to me a few times with different android devices.

First try taking the battery out for 1 to 3 minuates just to be certin then turn it back on.
With my newer android device I had to enter it through adb and I got it back doing that.
There are more things to do before breaking it in half but give these a shot first and tell me how that turns out.
One of are members has a great "adb for dummies" tutorial and once you get in via adb you can force the device to memory wipe if needed.


----------



## pmk159 (Dec 31, 2012)

Androidspecialforces said:


> This has happened to me a few times with different android devices.
> 
> First try taking the battery out for 1 to 3 minuates just to be certin then turn it back on.
> With my newer android device I had to enter it through adb and I got it back doing that.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a look at that but I can not get adb to see the phone at all. I have seen the laying down android with red triangle a few times today and a factory test mode but can not seem to get it into recovery for a factory reset.

It is sold as a Neobox Ceci but also seen as a Karbonn A18. If I could find a way of getting CWM onto it I could then reset it.

Any ideas anybody ??


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Jan 1, 2013)

pmk159 said:


> I had a look at that but I can not get adb to see the phone at all. I have seen the laying down android with red triangle a few times today and a factory test mode but can not seem to get it into recovery for a factory reset.
> 
> It is sold as a Neobox Ceci but also seen as a Karbonn A18. If I could find a way of getting CWM onto it I could then reset it.
> 
> Any ideas anybody ??

Click to collapse



Not to sound rude but believe me I have my moments I don't think the idea is the problem.

Try the whole adb and driver installing in different modes you may have more luck pulling the device in adb and driver installing process in different modes such as power off, power on android logo, and your factory test mode.

If you can't see your device and all drivers have been installed and you rebooted your pc and doted all the i's and crossed all the t's then there is a major system problem and it is a paper weight.

Best wishes to the birthday child. Don't try anything to crazy and you should be able to get a refund I hope.


----------



## zdravke (Jan 5, 2013)

*what is the point?*

It seems that with all mtk phones you get exactly what you pay for, and they are quite cheap. I just ordered umi x1 and realised that I probably made a mistake - I could get galaxy nexus for similar price, around 200eur second hand. It's outdated, but still way better and faster phone than any 6577  based. I don't even wanna talk  about nexus 4 which wipes floors with any chinese quad core (if only wasn't permanently out of stock). I would like to get other views in case I am missing something here.


----------



## BigMango (Jan 5, 2013)

zdravke said:


> It seems that with all mtk phones you get exactly what you pay for, and they are quite cheap. I just ordered umi x1 and realised that I probably made a mistake - I could get galaxy nexus for similar price, around 200eur second hand. It's outdated, but still way better and faster phone than any 6577  based. I don't even wanna talk  about nexus 4 which wipes floors with any chinese quad core (if only wasn't permanently out of stock). I would like to get other views in case I am missing something here.

Click to collapse



The phones are so fast now that it really doesn't make a difference anymore.

I prefer to get a new phone from a reputable Chinese brand (not the Star copy crap) than a second hand phone.

Plus these phones have dual SIM support and they give me much more value for my money.

Coming from the expensive HTC phones I am still highly impressed by the speed and quality of my Amoi n820. My next phone will be Chinese with the quad core MTK cpu for sure.


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Jan 5, 2013)

zdravke said:


> It seems that with all mtk phones you get exactly what you pay for, and they are quite cheap. I just ordered umi x1 and realised that I probably made a mistake - I could get galaxy nexus for similar price, around 200eur second hand. It's outdated, but still way better and faster phone than any 6577  based. I don't even wanna talk  about nexus 4 which wipes floors with any chinese quad core (if only wasn't permanently out of stock). I would like to get other views in case I am missing something here.

Click to collapse



Zdrake, 

I got what I paid for. I paid for my ZOPO 9300+ it was 200 dollars. It came with a tutorial on how to install CWM on the main ZOPO website. Where the F are you going to find that on Samsung or HTC website. It came factory unlocked and plug and play dual sim. I am not in any kind of contract with anyone I own this phone.  I use Straight Talk and have set myself up on truly unlimited data due to some manipulating of my network settings. If I don't feel like paying the 45 dollars next month for straight talk I won't and I will slip onto someones wifi and make my phone calls and texts that way. My cheap cell phone is not top of the line Zdrake it is off the grid.


----------



## zdravke (Jan 6, 2013)

BigMango said:


> Coming from the expensive HTC phones I am still highly impressed by the speed and quality of my Amoi n820. My next phone will be Chinese with the quad core MTK cpu for sure.

Click to collapse



Even if you could get Nexus 4 for less (299$)? All Chinese quad cores with less stellar bench results are more expensive than this. I agree that there is a market segment below 200$ where Google has not entered yet, so it does make sense to go for Chinese stuff in that price range.


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Jan 6, 2013)

Zdravke, 

The choice is yours. All I wanted was a phone powerfully enough to run backtrack and ubuntu if that is not good enough for you then move on its your choice to spend your money the way you want. It's my own personal choice to know that every American in a major network with a high rate contract is being price jacked at every corner. If you want to be like everyone else then go ahead and do it. My phone is enough for me to much for some and not enough for you.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




Androidspecialforces said:


> Zdravke,
> 
> The choice is yours. All I wanted was a phone powerfully enough to run backtrack and ubuntu if that is not good enough for you then move on its your choice to spend your money the way you want. It's my own personal choice to know that every American in a major network with a high rate contract is being price jacked at every corner. If you want to be like everyone else then go ahead and do it. My phone is enough for me to much for some and not enough for you.

Click to collapse



With any contract lol

Anyhow if you pay full price for the phone without a contract and stick to prepaid you will still save about a grand so go on and do it just crunch the numbers don't be a total fool.

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




alanr74 said:


> I've had two of these phones now, one an i9300 and the other a i9377 and had limited success with either (both went back).
> 
> The phones themselves state JB, but I'm not so sure on that. Certainly don't have certain aspects of it but it could just be the butteryness that is in there (also tapping the version brings up ICS). They both arrived stating 1.2ghz, but both where 1.0ghz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had no problems such as navigation now if I did I would be very passed what is navigation and map doing? 
Do you have on all gps settings when I only have some of them on I have to wait longer but it still works. Very odd let's workshop this ASAP


----------



## zdravke (Jan 6, 2013)

Androidspecialforces said:


> Zdravke,
> 
> The choice is yours. All I wanted was a phone powerfully enough to run backtrack and ubuntu if that is not good enough for you then move on its your choice to spend your money the way you want. It's my own personal choice to know that every American in a major network with a high rate contract is being price jacked at every corner. If you want to be like everyone else then go ahead and do it. My phone is enough for me to much for some and not enough for you.
> I
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough - I see now what benefits others see in this, which is what was looking for. I am not in us, so I will not be on the same page.


----------



## jago25_98 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a x710d and sold it only because I found the 5" screen too unwieldly. This was a £110 mistake rather than a £500 GalaxyNote mistake. 

The advantages of a Chinese i9300 clone verses a SGS2 (i9200):

- approx £60 cheaper new than used
- bigger screen
- easy to buy because it's new
- samsung compatible batteries, and you get a spare

Disadvantages:
- crappy build quality; not that I care as long as the usb doesn't snap off. The speaker were very bad quality
- much harder to repair
- closed source kernel!
- therefore, not at all future proof

The closed source kernel means there's tons of things yoiu can't do with it. In fact... it could actually have the Chinese gov/whatever spyware on it. This was a deal breaker for me too.

Even so, I just bought a broken i9300 for less than $50 as a little project. I also bought a real i9100 to repair as well because... well I can't understand why there are new more powerful phones coming out for £90 and the SGSII is selling for £150 used?? The difference is that I expect to be able to repair the Samsung. 

The newer quad cores coming out will be interesting but still for me Mediatek's crappy Microsoft cavallier attitude means it's not one for the sensible - the old Chinese trick fools many - pay less now, pay more later.


----------



## windowsrtc (Jan 7, 2013)

jago25_98 said:


> I had a x710d and sold it only because I found the 5" screen too unwieldly. This was a £110 mistake rather than a £500 GalaxyNote mistake.
> 
> The advantages of a Chinese i9300 clone verses a SGS2 (i9200):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MediaTek is headquartered in Taiwan and has sales or research subsidiaries in Mainland China, Singapore, India, U.S., Japan, Korea, Denmark, England, Sweden and Dubai.
Why do you say“it could actually have the Chinese gov/whatever spyware on it."


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## jago25_98 (Jan 7, 2013)

windowsrtc said:


> MediaTek is headquartered in Taiwan and has sales or research subsidiaries in Mainland China, Singapore, India, U.S., Japan, Korea, Denmark, England, Sweden and Dubai.
> Why do you say“it could actually have the Chinese gov/whatever spyware on it."

Click to collapse



oops! Totally confused there! one thread at a time! sorry!!


----------



## jhusly (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Im planning to buy a Galaxy S3 clone and found one in distributor in our place which has a very impressive specs and actual benches. I would be getting it next week so I'm digging for rooting methods useful for this one.

Phone specs :







Help would really be much appreciated. 

TIA:good:


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Jan 12, 2013)

jhusly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Im planning to buy a Galaxy S3 clone and found one in distributor in our place which has a very impressive specs and actual benches. I would be getting it next week so I'm digging for rooting methods useful for this one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Until we hit keylime pie this is all anyone needs to root.

http://www.androidauthority.com/universal-root-tool-android-phone-tablet-ics-jelly-bean-122641/


----------



## jhusly (Jan 13, 2013)

Androidspecialforces said:


> Until we hit keylime pie this is all anyone needs to root.
> 
> http://www.androidauthority.com/universal-root-tool-android-phone-tablet-ics-jelly-bean-122641/

Click to collapse



Thank you so much sir! This would be a big help! Im so excited to get a hand to that quad-core s3 clone!


----------



## pmk159 (Jan 14, 2013)

Androidspecialforces said:


> Not to sound rude but believe me I have my moments I don't think the idea is the problem.
> 
> Try the whole adb and driver installing in different modes you may have more luck pulling the device in adb and driver installing process in different modes such as power off, power on android logo, and your factory test mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have still not managed to adb into the phone but I have another one that works ......

Can I save the ROM from the working phone and put it on the non-working one, if so how ??


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Jan 14, 2013)

pmk159 said:


> I have still not managed to adb into the phone but I have another one that works ......
> 
> Can I save the ROM from the working phone and put it on the non-working one, if so how ??

Click to collapse



Let's just slow it down a little bit before we go to the point of no return. 
Let's start by using Google to answer life's mysterious problems. 

I did some surfing for you I found this. 
First make sure it is for your exact phone then take it slow read it read it again and then give it a shot. 
Following every step slowly just keep in mind your cell can be brought back from the dead but only if I do everything perfect. 

http://www.droidextra.org/2012/10/28/install-clockworkmod-on-karbonn-a18.html


----------



## brotherman38 (Jan 18, 2013)

*3g WCDMA 850\1900?*

Looking for a China phone that really supports 3g WCDMA 850\1900?


----------



## jago25_98 (Jan 19, 2013)

brotherman38 said:


> Looking for a China phone that really supports 3g WCDMA 850\1900?

Click to collapse



My x710d had that but only in one of the simcard slot positions. many are like this


----------



## taufik.arka (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry my Bad English
I've Phone Maxtron ventus with spesification 
MTK5677 Dual core 1Ghz
4 Gb rom , 512 Mb ram
4' capasitif WVGA
but  I was struggle to root the phone
Can u help me for root this phone?


----------



## brotherman38 (Jan 19, 2013)

jago25_98 said:


> My x710d had that but only in one of the simcard slot positions. many are like this

Click to collapse



I have a x710d, even though sim slot one has it enabled, it really only supports 850/2100 . Thats the problem with these phones they state a lot of false specs.


----------



## angel.grin (Jan 24, 2013)

*ROOT*

for rooting use either of the two

BIN4RY

MTK DROID AND ROOT TOOLS

CHEERS! :victory:


----------



## zdravke (Jan 25, 2013)

*My G3 sold*

I just got rid of my JIAYU G3. 

I am getting sceptical about all these Chinese phones stuff after trying one on my own, and a very popular one - JIAYU G3. Screen was really nice, with nice viewing angles, colors and black/white levels, but not much more than that.

1) MKV high profile was not playing at all, since HW acceleration was not working in MX and BS players. SW was able to handle it only up to certain bandwidth
2) GPS lock was taking minutes, after all fixes applied. Did not test much, it was sold right after
3) BT audio was a mess - tracks skipping or not playing at all. After I start driving, I have to pull over and mess with BT to reconnect, and then it still skips. BT calls were muddy but at least were not dropping
4) Camera - no HD recording. Really? On 8MP sensor? But wait, it seems that it's not 8MP, as photos looked strange, almost like extrapolated 5MP. Night shots better not be used at all
5) Flash - underpowered compared to my 2.5 years old iphone4. How much does it cost these days to solder one high power led?
6) Scrolling between screens works smoothly only if you don't have wallpaper with more than one color on it. Don't even try to put live wallpaper.
7) Battery - everyone talks about battery size. How about battery life? It's much more important (and more difficult) to have LOW BATTERY CONSUMPTION, then to stuff huge battery that takes 8 hours to charge. This one had one of the biggest batteries out there, and was holding up like my 2.5 year old iphone 4. Charging was painfully long and erratic - it would sometimes charge to 93% and stop, then you take battery in/ out and level is suddenly at 75%? Or, it runs down to 7%, then you reboot and level is suddenly at 25%? What a mess.
7) Typing SMS or any typing at all - I cannot type really fast on a soft keyboard, but I was still too fast for this dual core setup. It was dropping out every 5th char roughly. I had a Samsung Google Nexus before, so I am not even comparing to iPhone any more.

Was I unlucky with my first chinese phone? I don't know, it seems there are plenty of people who are happy with other 6577 models. I will know more after I get my Freelander I20, but that's for another thread.


----------



## jago25_98 (Jan 25, 2013)

zdravke said:


> I just got rid of my JIAYU G3.
> 
> I am getting sceptical about all these Chinese phones stuff after trying one on my own, and a very popular one - JIAYU G3. Screen was really nice, with nice viewing angles, colors and black/white levels, but not much more than that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said. My *x710d* also had problems but not really as much as this. Battery was about OK I thought in that case. Crap night shots too. H/W accel I don't remember as having problems. GPS as good for me once I fixed it... but that EPO server thing was rubbish and unreliable. 

In all... it works... a basic phone with no flashy stuff. I didn't think anything was unacceptable for me, just no slickness. I'd buy the phone again for other purposes... just not as a main phone. Useful for a kids phone. Useful as a backup.


----------



## docsky (Jan 25, 2013)

jago25_98 said:


> Well said. My *x710d* also had problems but not really as much as this. Battery was about OK I thought in that case. Crap night shots too. H/W accel I don't remember as having problems. GPS as good for me once I fixed it... but that EPO server thing was rubbish and unreliable.
> 
> In all... it works... a basic phone with no flashy stuff. I didn't think anything was unacceptable for me, just no slickness. I'd buy the phone again for other purposes... just not as a main phone. Useful for a kids phone. Useful as a backup.

Click to collapse



gud tutorial veri nice


----------



## Androidspecialforces (Jan 25, 2013)

zdravke said:


> I just got rid of my JIAYU G3.
> 
> I am getting sceptical about all these Chinese phones stuff after trying one on my own, and a very popular one - JIAYU G3. Screen was really nice, with nice viewing angles, colors and black/white levels, but not much more than that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No as of now that is about standard. I have had the same issues I have fixed all those issues except the camera.


----------



## kdskamal (Jan 26, 2013)

*MTK6577 benchmark review*

A tech blog has reviewed the MTK6577 processor - http://netbooknes.com/processor-benchmark/mtk6577-review/

You guys might want to check it out.


----------



## CtK4949 (Jan 31, 2013)

Androidspecialforces said:


> No as of now that is about standard. I have had the same issues I have fixed all those issues except the camera.

Click to collapse



Hi,

How was you able to play High Res(1080P) MKV files?? Were you also able to play MP4 1080P videos??

I have been testing a few phones with MTK6577 and they either have sound and no picture or picture with distorted audio.

Used MX Player and MoboPlayer.

please reply,

thanks!!


----------



## nahidabdullah (Feb 1, 2013)

CtK4949 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How was you able to play High Res(1080P) MKV files?? Were you also able to play MP4 1080P videos??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you need to do is when you start the file in MX player choose H/W encoder or click on the audio icon in the corner and make sure H/W audio encoder in unchecked


----------



## zdravke (Feb 1, 2013)

nahidabdullah said:


> What you need to do is when you start the file in MX player choose H/W encoder or click on the audio icon in the corner and make sure H/W audio encoder in unchecked

Click to collapse



Guys, spend 50 eur more and get yourselves a descent hardware like Exynos 4412 Quad Core in Newman N2 or the like. It has two generations higher GPU, and you really feel the difference. GPS locks in seconds, and screens and games simply fly. There are issues like in most of the Chinese phones, but they are coming around.

I sold my JIAYU G3 after couple of days. It could not even scroll between screens without stuttering, let alone play 720p.


----------



## CtK4949 (Feb 1, 2013)

nahidabdullah said:


> What you need to do is when you start the file in MX player choose H/W encoder or click on the audio icon in the corner and make sure H/W audio encoder in unchecked

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

I have tried using the S/W encoder and it still plays choppy.


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## myxal (Feb 1, 2013)

zdravke said:


> Guys, spend 50 eur more and get yourselves a descent hardware like Exynos 4412 Quad Core in Newman N2 or the like. It has two generations higher GPU, and you really feel the difference. GPS locks in seconds, and screens and games simply fly. There are issues like in most of the Chinese phones, but they are coming around.
> 
> I sold my JIAYU G3 after couple of days. It could not even scroll between screens without stuttering, let alone play 720p.

Click to collapse



N2 is singleSIM. What's the point of a Chinese phone if it's not dualSIM?


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone over at Reddit just posted this. Apparently it's as close to a 1:1 copy of an actual S3 as you can get, including the 1GB of RAM but less the quadcore processor.

Does anyone know anything about it? It's tempting me, but $200 seems a bit much to pay for a knockoff. Still, I might get it - if someone can tell me it won't fall apart in my hands, and if a decent ROM can be loaded on it.


----------



## Whyzor (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm personally waiting for the newer, faster, & more power efficient quad-core MT6589 phones to come out, ThL W8 is one of them already out, along with a few others (Jiayu G4/G5 or Umi X2). They will be about the same price or slightly more but capable of much more. Most of the Chinese phones don't have the highest material cost, but the insides are standard reference designs, without the markup of a big name and marketing behind them.


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, figured I'd wait for a quadcore myself, hopefully with 2 gigs of RAM.


----------



## dbout (Feb 17, 2013)

xpaolo said:


> I have an Huawei shine U8836D and i think this is the best phone i've bought ever
> 4.3" qHD 1GB ram front and rear camera good materials

Click to collapse



Hi. I have the same phone and I totally agree for the build quality and the specs. Comparing to other dual SIM devices like Samsung S Duos and HTC 328w the performance is much better.

However I' m facing some compatibility problems with applications that work normally to others (Skype & Viber :the other part cannot hear me, Navigon cannot be installed and also with some banking apps).

I 'm on stock ROM (v.25) and rooted..

Do you have any problems like above?


----------



## zdravke (Feb 18, 2013)

Whyzor said:


> Most of the Chinese phones don't have the highest material cost, but the insides are standard reference designs, without the markup of a big name and marketing behind them.

Click to collapse



Not quite the end of the list: ...without: unlocked bootloader, kernel source and any hope for stable and reasonably bugfree firmware in the lifetime of the phone. If you start adding up hw that is in Nexus 4, you end up with same or more amount of bucks - check Xiaomi M2 for example. Big names have something to protect, nonames are likely to be hit-the-specs-and-run business.

I have now both Nexus 4 and Newman N2, and I am not sure that 70 eur difference compensates for all the bugs that come with N2. I don't like non-expandable storage on gnex, but there is so much more to dislike on N2. Some of the stuff might get fixed in the future, but most of them will probably stay there forever.

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




myxal said:


> N2 is singleSIM. What's the point of a Chinese phone if it's not dualSIM?

Click to collapse



Chinese phones are not to be underestimated for many other reasons - they are most of the time cheaper than their brand counterparts.


----------



## deepakvedwan88 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Micromax Canvas 2*

Just one word ..Awesome:good:


----------



## mtk6577 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Mtk6577 Gaming*

Mtk6577 phones perform surprisingly well under the pressure of hardcore games. If only we could get a custom rom preferably jelly bean with an overclock-able kernel because it fells like the chip can handle a higher clock than 1ghz dual core!!!
SEARCH(GOOGLE): 'Mtk6577 Gaming Rig' for compatible games, gameplay videos etc...


----------



## zdravke (Feb 23, 2013)

mtk6577 said:


> Mtk6577 phones perform surprisingly well under the pressure of hardcore games. If only we could get a custom rom preferably jelly bean with an overclock-able kernel because it fells like the chip can handle a higher clock than 1ghz dual core!!!
> SEARCH(GOOGLE): 'Mtk6577 Gaming Rig' for compatible games, gameplay videos etc...

Click to collapse



Surely you have not seen nova 3 on mtk6577, or maybe you consider angry birds as hard core? It's sgx531 gpu, one generation below the one in Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which is itself 2 years old. HD screen paired with sgx531 does not even scroll smoothly between desktops.


----------



## mtk6577 (Feb 23, 2013)

zdravke said:


> Surely you have not seen nova 3 on mtk6577, or maybe you consider angry birds as hard core? It's sgx531 gpu, one generation below the one in Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which is itself 2 years old. HD screen paired with sgx531 does not even scroll smoothly between desktops.

Click to collapse



Yup ive seen it its on YouTube doesn't run smooth though, and yes you are right its old and not the best GPU but you would be surprised as to what a little overclocking would do for example; my friend overclocked his Motorola defy (OLD SCHOOL) to 1ghz and it can run modern combat 3. With brands you get a lot more support im hoping support grows.


----------



## jhusly (Feb 24, 2013)

zdravke said:


> Surely you have not seen nova 3 on mtk6577, or maybe you consider angry birds as hard core? It's sgx531 gpu, one generation below the one in Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which is itself 2 years old. HD screen paired with sgx531 does not even scroll smoothly between desktops.

Click to collapse



LOL! Theres ton of chinese mobile and clones out there with varying specs of course. Now if you're getting one, you know for sure that the specs would not be comparable to the real deal like of those S3 clones. But as per my experience, you would not be able to get the performance of this phones out of branded ones at the same price range.

With gaming, as long as you keep away from HD screens you would be able to play decent 3D games and even NOVA 3. BTW, there are also chinese knock-off thats sport with Mali400 and quad-core mtk (mtk-6588 / mtk6589) has been around for quite now. Think how would this combination would perform for a price 3folds less that the real one.

QUADCORE


----------



## newbornlife (Feb 24, 2013)

zdravke said:


> Surely you have not seen nova 3 on mtk6577, or maybe you consider angry birds as hard core? It's sgx531 gpu, one generation below the one in Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which is itself 2 years old. HD screen paired with sgx531 does not even scroll smoothly between desktops.

Click to collapse



Well I have an mtk 6577 with the sgx 531 and a torrented nova 3 copy says it is not compatible.so perhaps its more a matter of coding 

Sent from my B92M using xda app-developers app


----------



## mtk6577 (Feb 24, 2013)

newbornlife said:


> Well I have an mtk 6577 with the sgx 531 and a torrented nova 3 copy says it is not compatible.so perhaps its more a matter of coding
> 
> Sent from my B92M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes most gameloft games are incompatible. However I believe there is a method to remove the compatibility test from the apk file.


----------



## chaudry8 (Mar 10, 2013)

*mtk6589 quad core*

you can have a better processor mtk6589 quad corecan get this for 250 dollars


----------



## chaudry8 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Buy it no problem*

Long battery life dual sim exact copy save u lot of money.Only gps is slow i am using this apart from this Gps problem it works fine try to get rom 4.1.1 or above main thing u cant get updates u cant flash it if u flash u may not get proper function so batter get wit latest software on it


----------



## ftrack (Mar 25, 2013)

*I also got China phone now need to upgrade or root?*

I think i might get my answer atleast , i also got China table, can any one help me how to root to add custome rom or any thing from that i can upgrade because presenting i am encounter WIFI problem, Sometime it pick the wifi and working sometime its not i need to keep deactive and then active the signal then only it will work.  

My China specs is as follows :

Android Version : 4.03

Baesband : Base_w12.20.P12 MTK6577

Kernel Version : 2.6.35.7

Model : C3100


----------



## jago25_98 (Apr 1, 2013)

They're still all Cyanogenmod non compatible right and therefore not future proof?


----------



## Whyzor (Apr 2, 2013)

jago25_98 said:


> They're still all Cyanogenmod non compatible right and therefore not future proof?

Click to collapse



Speaking as a former developer, Cyanogenmod doesn't mean it's future-proof either. Lots of the after-market mods are unstable and personal tweaks, not as well tested as factory images. Android is a mature OS nowadays that I don't mind staying on one OS version until a new phone, which comes pretty cheap with these MTK6577 & MTK6589 chips. This is for most people who just want their phones to work, not have the latest customized ROMs to play with.


----------



## jago25_98 (Apr 2, 2013)

Whyzor said:


> Speaking as a former developer, Cyanogenmod doesn't mean it's future-proof either. Lots of the after-market mods are unstable and personal tweaks, not as well tested as factory images. Android is a mature OS nowadays that I don't mind staying on one OS version until a new phone, which comes pretty cheap with these MTK6577 & MTK6589 chips. This is for most people who just want their phones to work, not have the latest customized ROMs to play with.

Click to collapse



I seem to be a bit different to most CM users who are looking to customise thier phone. For me it's a lot more than that:

- I get a _relatively_ consistent experience when I change phones
- I get more functionality. I use the 2G auto switching, sunlight readable setting and loads of other stuff regularly
- It opens fair competition. By reducing the element of software as a variable the choice of phone can come down more to hardware and the choices become much easier. This is already so with Android in general (that's why the possibility of Chinese phones even exists), but CM makes this even more so
- I don't feel alone. There are other people to talk to, even if your phone is old 

^ there are other reasons but these are big ones for me. I don't know why other users are interested in silly customisations and crud. I just use a black background!

 It's for these reasons that I had a i9000 as recent as last year and I just switched to a i9100 recently specifically to run a well supported version of CM10. Unfortunately I've broken the screen on my SGS II and I'm loathed to go out and buy another one exactly the same! Actually there is 2 things I don't like about this phone - can't see the screen in the sun and the screen is too big. 

 I've seen threads from people who've somehow managed to brick their chinese phone and had to throw it away. That seems like madness to me. With mine I know that if somehow I managed to break it all I'd have to do was find a spare computer to use, maybe a USB jig and I or repair tech shop can fix it. I can't send an iphone back for free repair when travelling for work. 

 These Chinese phones maybe "cheap". But the quad mtk6789 chips with (OK?) GPS are ~$200. That's not quite cheap enough to me... not  without CM9+ support - better to go dual rather than quadcore for the same price and get a i9100 SGS II that can do take a realtime GPS update monitoring hack and everything else besides. 

However, there are ported and rooted ROMs for Chinese phones... it just doesn't go as far as Cyanogenmod... yet. If that happens the Chinese phones could wipe the floor with sales.  

 btw, 
MTK**** porting thread here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38961349#post38961349


----------



## ARJ. (Apr 17, 2013)

*How can ROOT Mtk6577 N7100 samsung note 2 clone?*

Hi everybody!

I need root my device MTK6577 N7100 samsung note 2 clone. Plz help to root my device bcz i tried several tym with different procedures but it haven't accepted. Mostly showed error "this device is not compatible for this app". Plz help to solve my problem. 
Device ; samsung galaxy note 2 korean copy(clone)
Processor 1.6 mhz
Ram 2 GB


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## ARJ. (Apr 18, 2013)

ScreenshotsView attachment 1892438View attachment 1892439


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## ARJ. (Apr 18, 2013)

Screenshot 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## ARJ. (Apr 18, 2013)

Screenshot 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## sam tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

hello,sorry to drop i don't know if this is the right to put this i also have a MTK6577 here is a screen shot of my phone android version,model number,build number etc.  just trying to find out if there are any ideas for rooting/cwm recovery.i have read some posts that my version might not be able  to root etc.i have managed to install the driver/s after a little searching,but im stumped to to find an answer for root etc.any help out there? thanks.


----------



## 1chris89 (Apr 23, 2013)

So how do you guy's like the 5.7" MTK6577 - N9588 Smartphone?

I ordered mine on Friday, and it should be here by Tuesday/ Wednesday.  =)

1) Are we able to bootloader unlock and use TWRP?

2) Are there any custom roms available like CM10?

3) Any overclock kernels? 

4) Do I use the same Note II specific micro usb to HDMI adapter for this phone? 

5) Does Google Store work?

6) It states it has a 3,600mah battery.  I'm guessing this is fake right?


----------



## ARJ. (Apr 24, 2013)

Can u try this.. i haven't checked this.. just searched now.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=PIjOHua5QR8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=PIjOHua5QR8


----------



## calientecafe2001 (Apr 24, 2013)

Menchelke said:


> I found this thread simply because I was trying to find out how the mtk6577 performed comparatively to other popular ARM chips.
> 
> My brother and I got on the subject of counterfeit Chinese phones etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.dhgate.com/i9300-android4-0-mtk6515-1-0ghz-dual-core/p-ff8080813a071cb5013a68f956ec204c.html?recinfo=8,5,2#cppd-2-5

http://www.dhgate.com/mtk6577-dual-core-1ghz-smart-phone-s7100/p-ff8080813c436c80013c5b8b6a9e6833.html


I buy from DHgate all the time, just make sure buy from someone with high transactions and high positive feedback. The stuff will come quick USPS.


----------



## 1chris89 (Apr 25, 2013)

I buy mine on ebay from US Sellers only and I get them in about 3-4 days.  I may upgrade to the MTK6589 Quad Core if the MTK6577 isn't fast enough.

Any overclock kernels available?  I want 1.6Ghz out of this beast... Since it's so big it won't run hot.

later


----------



## yaboo007 (May 14, 2013)

Hi Have the haipai n7102, can this unit be rooted. Are there custom roms for this also.

Seems not to find much info about this here.


----------



## 1chris89 (May 14, 2013)

needrom.com has everything for mtk phones


----------



## apad (May 14, 2013)

1chris89 said:


> I buy mine on ebay from US Sellers only and I get them in about 3-4 days.  I may upgrade to the MTK6589 Quad Core if the MTK6577 isn't fast enough.
> 
> Any overclock kernels available?  I want 1.6Ghz out of this beast... Since it's so big it won't run hot.
> 
> later

Click to collapse



Hi I have few mtk6577 phone. Generally it's quite powerful, but don't compare it with any Snapdragon or Exynos. I've try installed many apps any games, so far no issue. The letdown was I only have normal LCD screen with low resolution 800x480 which is very poor under bright light. Also, the camera was awful.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Also try this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1825722

[TUTS] [TOOLS] CWMR/ TWRP Recovery for MT657x

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mamatkool (May 25, 2013)

*IPRO i7HD with MT8377*

can i use the method in this thread to root and apply custom cwm on my IPRO i7HD base on MT8377 chip?



[TUTS] [TOOLS] CWMR/ TWRP Recovery for MT657x

is there any other possible way to gain root access base on this info:

BB Chip: MT8377
MS Board: A9
Modem: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V18
UBoot ver: Unknown
Kernel ver: 3.4.0
Android ver: 4.1.1
SW ver: ALPS.JB.MP.V1.5
Custom build: A9_01
Flash recovery not support


----------



## 1chris89 (May 26, 2013)

zdravke said:


> I just got rid of my JIAYU G3.
> 
> I am getting sceptical about all these Chinese phones stuff after trying one on my own, and a very popular one - JIAYU G3. Screen was really nice, with nice viewing angles, colors and black/white levels, but not much more than that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Star N9588 I bought on ebay from the USA and it took about 3 days to arrive.  It's an amazing phone bigger lcd than Note 2 Same AMOLED 1280x720, obviously dual core less space, but the 3600mah battery kills the Note 2's 3100mah battery.  So I have damn near the same experience but better in what matters being better battery life, big screen in hd 1280x720 and it's 5.7"!  I paid $245 shipped.  Now i should have just bought the STAR S7589 1.2Ghz Quad Core with a 3200mah battery same 5.7" AMOLED 1280x720 LCD and the STAR S7589 comes with the STYLUS!  That's why the battery can't be 3600mah.  The STAR S7589 Quad Core was $305 shipped 3-days flat in the USA and it's very nice since the quad core performance is amazing. 

I'm using the AT&T Wal-Mart Straight Talk SIM with Unlimited Everything on 3g so I get about 1MB/s download and kill it, I could push 20GB a month on data if I wanted.  Still paying what I pay is $35 a month...

You can boost the camera to 12MP in build.prop = Resolution of 4000x3000 which looks good.

In regards to 1080p decoding I figured what it likes and what it hates.  Okay it hate .mp4 so don't expect anything from .mp4 from this phone.  However it seems to love 1080p hardware decoding of .avi MPEG4 Layer 2 is all that I know of so that's good to know.  1080p plays back at very high bitrates in hardware using MX Video Player without any lag once it gets cached up and buffered after 10 seconds or so.  720p is a different story since usually it will work on most formats including .mkv but not .mp4 but I haven't done that much testing.  It only likes .avi in 1080p for hardware and it decoded .mkv 720p without an issue in hardware decode as well.

To get the battery life dialed in discharge to 0% and let it die, then charge to 100% without stop.  Do this about 4 times to get the chemicals exercised in the battery.  Then you will find battery life to be unreal!  I get about 3 days of solid use out of my STAR N9588 (3600mah battery).  It'll last weeks if in standby.  Prior to Exercising the battery, The BATTERY LIFE WAS TERRIBLE...

Just gotta make sure u get the right rom on NEEDROM.COM that has a dialed in kernel as some of the files are busted in terms of battery life where its locked at 1Ghz continuous and never goes to Deep Sleep mode.  

To improve performance I sometimes set the IO mode to NOOP and it increases IO performance.

After messing around with it a lot the MTK6577 is pretty great being stock at 1Ghz.  I'm pretty impressed but I'll probably upgrade to the MTK6599 this year Probably being 6" 1920x1080 Retina with the OCTA-Core (8 Core Processor)!!!

Later


----------



## newbornlife (May 26, 2013)

Having paid ~180$ for a B92M mtk6577 the GPS doesn't work unless you cut and solder a new antenna and I have to charge it every day. Buy these are minor problems compared to the ~500$ that I saved.

On the other hand I was very disappointed with the first one I bought. The ulefone V12 was 
1. Faulty (would reboot all the time when not charging) 
2. They send me the single core version rather than the dual core they advertised.

They gave me a refund after exchanging many many many emails and bought the b92m. So it might be hit and miss.

Sent from my B92M using xda app-developers app


----------



## JankyLV (May 30, 2013)

If you are thinking of buying MTK6577 phone, may I suggest going for MTK6589 - quad core?

I bought mine for $165 - quad core, 1gb ram, 480x854.
Rooted, flashed gapps, fixed gps (a-gps & epo) and now it's working almost perfectly.
For the price I could not ask for more. I can play all the latest games, and AnTuTu score is 13000+ (my Nexus 7 scores lower).
Downsides - poor quality screen, and loses signal sometimes.

To sum it up - major upgrade from my previous phone (Samsung Galaxy S) which usually scored around 3-4k in AnTuTu.


----------



## 1chris89 (May 30, 2013)

That's cool yeah should have bought the STAR S7589 being quad core 1.2Ghz with a supposed 5.8" 1280x720 AMOLED Gorgeous LCD!

Works pretty good and clearly better than the Dual Core in my STAR N9588 but I compared the S7589 to my N9588 and the 5.8" is not true it's exactly the same size at 5.7".

LOL Awesome lucky you running a quad core!  I should have paid the extra $60 to go for the quad core.  I paid $245 shipped via ebay from the usa took 3 days and the S7589 is $305 shipped....  And the S7589 has a Stylus!

If your gonna buy a MTK6589 I would wait for the Ultra OCTA Core 8 Core monster coming out soon called the MTK6599 being a OCTA Core 8 Core with a 1920x1080 6" RETINA IPS LCD but Heck might be a AMOLED which is still awesome...  Not sure on how much but I'll pay less the $400 for it maybe close to $300 and I'm Down for the OCTA Core!

HD 720p/1080p files is possible on the dual core mtk6577 only via the .AVI codec or Divx/ Xvid and it looks amazing!


----------



## iCantRememberMyUsername (Jun 24, 2013)

Got my first MTK6577-based phone. I guess it's because the quad-core version is out, these dual-core phones are going for really cheap. After reading quite a bit on here I settled for a ZTE V970.

The phone I'm using prior to this is a HTC One X (international Tegra3), and I'm actually surprised that the MTK6577 appears to perform just as well as the Tegra3 at least on the "everyday" tasks. The build quality however isn't as nice... the Power button feels like it's going to fall off anytime now, and I haven't managed to get the GPS to work/lock on yet.

Still enjoying it lots, and like most had already said, for the money they can't be beat.


----------



## dryice213 (Jun 24, 2013)

hello. i would like to ask if you have a thread or guide to successfully root as well as installing CMW and other necessary requirements for lenovo s720.thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Chrizzly92 (Jun 24, 2013)

safe root&backup of your device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2332783
cwm needs to get compiled for your device, atleast the kernel zImage needs to be changed. any mt6577 based recovery (use 4.0.4 for 4.0.4. and 4.1.1 for 4.1.1) should work after replacing kernel image.


----------



## cmgonzalez (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my first mt6577 it's called Motorola Razr  D3 


Very good phone 2000mAh battery last a day... I'm happy I'm only missing cm10


----------



## tr1p1ea (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Been seeing a lot of china phones running the MTK6577 + SGX531 and was wondering if anyone had any real performance figures on any of these devices, particularly those with screen resolutions greater than 800x480.

There are a lot of knock-off phones running this however there are some china-branded phones sporting them as well.

Ive seen some threads surrounding haipai devices that are running this SoC, however they only seem to have 512MB RAM and WVGA screens (albeit the screens are quite large physically).

I was wondering if there were any phones running MTK6577 with 1GB RAM and a 960x540 or better yet a 1280x720 screen?

I understand that they are cheap and would like to know if they represent 'bang-for-buck' at all?


----------



## m.tarek.s (Jul 27, 2013)

*screen firmware*

in what part in 6577 rom platform the screen firmware is located ??????


----------



## brotherman38 (Jul 29, 2013)

m.tarek.s said:


> in what part in 6577 rom platform the screen firmware is located ??????

Click to collapse



Its under the Settings->About screen.


----------



## m.tarek.s (Jul 29, 2013)

brotherman38 said:


> Its under the Settings->About screen.

Click to collapse



i need the driver for my lcd in what part of the firmware the driver located ?????
is it in ((uboot.bin)) ????
my phone is htc one x clone
board# zp503h  v1.01
cpu  1.5 ghz
lcd   4.7"    854X480
so please help me.

thanks


----------



## drum1720 (Sep 11, 2013)

*help to find the firmware*

help to find the firmware
samsung s3 clone, android 4.0.3, 1gb ram, mtk6577, display - 480x854 (4,7''), 1 micro sim...


----------



## jesterhead82 (Sep 12, 2013)

m.tarek.s said:


> i need the driver for my lcd in what part of the firmware the driver located ?????
> is it in ((uboot.bin)) ????
> my phone is htc one x clone
> board# zp503h  v1.01
> ...

Click to collapse



AFAIK at least some parts are compiled in the uboot.bin, others are in the kernel, at least I found some references to it inside.


----------



## congminh1709 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have Sharp SH837W for 1 week.

Hardware
- CPU MTK6577 1.2 GHz dual core
- Display 720p
- RAM 1GB
- 4 GB ROM

Review
- Good for basic taks: phone, message, email, browser, music, video (1080p capable), dictionary
- Good for 2D games: tested Zenonia 5, Plants vs Zombies, Epic Raider
- Not good for 3D games, maybe because of the 720p resolution. Tested: Dungeon Hunter 4, Six-Guns. The frame rate is low and can not play well.


----------



## galets (Oct 18, 2013)

1chris89 said:


> My Star N9588 I bought on ebay from the USA and it took about 3 days to arrive.  It's an amazing phone bigger lcd than Note 2 Same AMOLED 1280x720, obviously dual core less space, but the 3600mah battery kills the Note 2's 3100mah battery.  So I have damn near the same experience but better in what matters being better battery life, big screen in hd 1280x720 and it's 5.7"!  I paid $245 shipped.  Now i should have just bought the STAR S7589 1.2Ghz Quad Core with a 3200mah battery same 5.7" AMOLED 1280x720 LCD and the STAR S7589 comes with the STYLUS!  That's why the battery can't be 3600mah.  The STAR S7589 Quad Core was $305 shipped 3-days flat in the USA and it's very nice since the quad core performance is amazing.
> 
> I'm using the AT&T Wal-Mart Straight Talk SIM with Unlimited Everything on 3g so I get about 1MB/s download and kill it, I could push 20GB a month on data if I wanted.  Still paying what I pay is $35 a month...

Click to collapse



Do you know if you could also use it on T-Mobile, and still get 3G?

Also, if you don't mind... Isn't unlimited straighttalk $45/month, not 35?


----------



## 1chris89 (Oct 18, 2013)

If you find someone on ebay that has a ton of refills and convince them to sell them all for 35 a pop.

Another thing is no 3g on tmobile so you need to the att sim which is unlimted to like 3-4gb and limits speed after that now a days.

get a tmobile cell phone with the tmobile sim and get truly unlimited 3g...


----------



## galets (Oct 25, 2013)

1chris89 said:


> If you find someone on ebay that has a ton of refills and convince them to sell them all for 35 a pop.
> 
> Another thing is no 3g on tmobile so you need to the att sim which is unlimted to like 3-4gb and limits speed after that now a days.
> 
> get a tmobile cell phone with the tmobile sim and get truly unlimited 3g...

Click to collapse



I was looking at STAR devices myself, and judging by your signature, your device is no longer working. Did it happen due to some sort of device malfunction, or was there a different reason? In other words, would you still recommend buying one of those STAR devices, or are they too low quality, and I'm better off spending more and getting the real Note?


----------



## 1chris89 (Oct 26, 2013)

galets said:


> I was looking at STAR devices myself, and judging by your signature, your device is no longer working. Did it happen due to some sort of device malfunction, or was there a different reason? In other words, would you still recommend buying one of those STAR devices, or are they too low quality, and I'm better off spending more and getting the real Note?

Click to collapse



Get the mtk6589 quad core its awesome.  The 6577 is super slow but honestly its an ARM Cortex and they are way slower than qualcomm chips.  My current htc first is awesome and its a dual core 1gb ram its so fast and running at 1.7ghz its awesome.

Go for an HTC because they r great devices and i owned a note 2 and it was sick 2ghz overclocked qualcomm quad core.  A but overkill bc this dual core is insane.  

The Hauwei ascendmate 6.1" is sick but idk usa htc phones r the very best especially 2013 models.


----------



## forsakentm (Oct 29, 2013)

*some questions*

I bought my first mtk6577 before few days.

It is named a55 by ambrane.for 79 dollars

Since this is an Indian company, i had no luck of finding anyone who made a custom rom or kernel with this device. I got my hands on its stock rom, is it possible to port it easily?

mtk6577 boasts smooth 1080p video playback but it is only able to play .avi files smoothly, other formats dont support hw at 1080p and using sw it slows down drastically. Is this due to fact that there are not good codecs made for it yet?


----------



## 1chris89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Porting is an insane PITA u gotta get linux to deal with android and u gotta start fresh like u need to learn linux inside and out.  You gotta have the source kernel too for the device to deal with any modding.  Just root the stock and be happy.  Or bite the bullet and find a standard Samsung galaxy s2 or s3 which is way better just smaller screen.  Gotta pay more, I have a $240 paper weight of an MTK6577 that lasted 3 months bro!  Worst mistake I ever made I even told people to get them and they are all pissed.  I'm pissed and thoroughly pissed at the company MTK for building a dual core that even gets stomped by the old as heck and slow Motorola Atrix Cortex A9 and nvidia chip even know the nvidia tegra 2 stomps the MTK6577.  The MTK6589 is damn good and I would recommend it if u must, but support it horrible no devs working on these MTK devices so move on bro.  

Have u tried HW+ on Mx player?

set min to 1ghz and max to 1ghz to boost video playback.  Go into the build.prop and set the max dalvik to 400m from 128 or so stock.  That will unleash performance.  Also set the vm allocation block per app from whatever it is at to 64m or 128m for maximum performance per app which uses more ram per app but runs that app potentially 25% faster.

disable all animations in the os and use say nova launcher if i remember correctly it uses far less ram and unleashes additional performance out of the device.

the mtk6577 is lacking tremendously in performance.  However if u have a fast quad core pc u can convert ur videos to the desired codec the mtk6577 likes...  hmm i think it likes 720p .avi and 720p mp4 i think and that's about it really.  It's a nightmare dealing with codecs.  The phone is like 120% slower than my HTC First which has 1gb of ram and the 1.4ghz dual core qualcomm chip.  Which is now running at 1.728ghz, this phone with it's micro battery built in can last several days on the battery.  It also plays 720p flawlessly and easily over hardware codecs pretty much any format too no need to find the right format.  So I recommend potentially getting a new phone with a qualcomm dual core with tons of support on here like an htc or samsung phone.

For roms for these MTK phones etc go to www.NEEDROM.com

GOOD LUCK


----------



## devmgs (Dec 20, 2013)

*You can try the roms of Micromax A110 Canvas 2.*

You can try the roms of Micromax A110 Canvas 2. Its sameSOC so it might work. Search xda for A110.



forsakentm said:


> I bought my first mtk6577 before few days.
> 
> It is named a55 by ambrane.for 79 dollars
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

